# Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..​*Angler machen ja immer wieder die Erfahrung, wie wenig scheu Wildtiere gegenüber einem ruhigen Angler sind. Biber, Bisamratten, direkt am und im Wasser, Füchse, Rehe, Hirsche etc. sind oft in unmittelbarer Nähe von Angler zu Gange..

Ich selber hatte schon das Erlebnis, dass sich ein Eisvogel meine Rutenspitze (Grundangeln auf Zander im Spätherbst) als "Jagdplatz" aussuchte.

Dass die naturfernen Akteure der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie immer wieder meinen, nur wenn der Mensch aus der Natur entfernt wäre, sei es gut, ist daher in meinen Augen ein Irrtum.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Wie sehr Angler und Vögel, hier ein Fischreiher, zusammen passen können, zeigt das folgende Video vom Berliner Tiermagazin:

https://www.facebook.com/bztiere.magazin/videos/1194980910512833/





https://www.facebook.com/bztiere.magazin/videos/1194980910512833/

Ein Reiher wartet geduldig neben einem Angler auf einer Brücke in der Stadt, bis er vom Angler mit einem Fisch gefüttert wird.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## phirania (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

Einfach Geil.#6#6#6
Genialer Geselle...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

Und ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt - der lauert da doch drauf, das ist doch nicht das erste Mal....


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

Der Vogel ist konditioniert!
Ein solches (Fehl)Verhalten ist bei so einigen Wildtieren zu beobachen, die menschlichen Kontakt suchen.
Angefangen bei Enten und Schwänen, die sofort auftauchen wenn sie potenzieller Futterspender ansichtig werden, bis hin zu  Eichhörnchen welche sich in Parks füttern lassen.

Nachtrager Spass ist spätestens dann vorbei, wenn sich der Reiher einen Fisch schnappt der noch am Haken hängt. Dann gibt es ein Video vom bösen vogelmordenden Angler im Netz!

Jürgen


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

Lustiges Kerlchen und natürlich ist der konditioniert und tut das, was alle Lebewesen tun: sich anpassen


----------



## AllroundAlex (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

Ich würde es als Evolution bezeichnen. 

Der Reiher geht einfach den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes um an sein Futter zu kommen. Es ist ein Coexistenz von Mensch und (Wild)Tier.


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

ist eben ein richtiger Berliner, frech wie Rotz und völlig tiefenentspannt, da hat er manchem Menschen sogar was voraus.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ist eben ein richtiger Berliner, frech wie Rotz und völlig tiefenentspannt, da hat er manchem Menschen sogar was voraus.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


#6#6#6
So ischs, secht dr Schwoob...........


----------



## phirania (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

Ist aber nicht nur so,wo die Wildtiere viel mit Menschen in Kontakt kommen.
Erlebe das zur Zeit an einem einsamen See den ich beangle.
Keine Leute die um den See laufen,da eingezäunt ist und evtl.10 Angler übers Jahr verteilt dort angeln.
Die Haubentaucher kommen bis unter die Rutenspitze  in Ufernähe und warten bis sie von mir einen frisch gefangenen zugeworfen bekommen.
Der Rabe sitzt bei mir auf dem Fahrrad Sattel und bettelt so lange um Futter bis er erfolg hat.
Die Entenmutter kommt mit den Kücken zu mir an den Agelplatz an Land ohne scheu.
Also Tiere können sich gut auf Menschen einstellen und sind bestimmt nicht dumm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*



phirania schrieb:


> Also Tiere können sich gut auf Menschen einstellen und sind bestimmt nicht dumm.


Tiere nicht unbedingt.....

Und die Schützer, die Menschen immer aussperren wollen ...............?


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Reiher wartet geduldig neben einem Angler auf einer Brücke in der Stadt, bis er vom Angler mit einem Fisch gefüttert wird.
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Ein gelangweilter und fauler Geselle wartet geduldig darauf, daß er trotz Nichtstun von Anglern durchgefüttert wird.......

Thomas,

daß Dir da keine andere Assoziation in den Sinn kam.... |rolleyes


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

Naja, der Reiher wirkt sympathisch, das ist der ganz große Unterschied :vik:


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

haach, wie schöööön.
endlich mal ein trööt, wo das verflixte C&R nun gar keinen ansatz hat.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

Gewußt wie....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn2TRnXhJJ0


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

Aber der "arbeitet" selber - der Reiher lässt arbeiten ;-)))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber der "arbeitet" selber - der Reiher lässt arbeiten ;-)))




Der Reiher ist bestimmt eine Reiherin während der kleine fleißige Kerl da sich für die Brut im Nest den Buckel krumm angeln muß!


Du weißt doch, was der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau und Holz ist?




































Holz arbeitet!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

grins.........


----------



## Relgna (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Video: Fauler (oder kluger?) Reiher lässt sich von Anglern füttern..*

Wer kennt das Video, ich finde es nicht, wo sich ein Fischfressender Vogel zum Schein mit Brot füttern lässt und dieses aber zur Seite legt und dann tut er auch von Land aus die Fische mit dem Brot füttern und es geht recht flott zu.
Tiere sind schon clever.
Klasse Video.


----------

